# Garage Setup



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

I do. A lot. I just recently moved from Rhode Island, so the winter kept me inside, and I shot inside in the hallways, which gave me 9 meters.

It's not the same as 18 meters, but practice is practice, and it showed in my scores.

So, what should you consider? Make sure the ceiling is high enough, for obvious reasons, but in case you overlooked it. A target that'll stop your arrows, and large enough for the really bad shots that come up every now and then. I built one 32"x32". It's overkill, but it made my wife feel better. I built a target stand that holds my target butt on the front, and then the back is hung with 4 or 5 strips of old carpet just to be sure, in case one part of the butt starts to get soft.

I print scaled down targets using the scaled_targets.ppt Scot E Heath put out on the internet. I scale them for 9 meters if I can stand in the drive-way. If it's raining, and I need to close the door, I scale them for 6 meters. Again, it's not 18 meters, and the target face is tiny, but practice is practice, especially for just shooting a ton of arrows and solidifying your form. Works well for blank-bale form work too. Because they are scaled correctly, the sight picture *ought* to be about right.

I notice my scores are a little lower (but only just a little) at a real 18 meters compared to what I think I shoot on the scaled down target faces, but that might be nerves as much as anything else, because most of the time I'm shooting 18 meters it's a tournament of some sort. Give it a go. Practice is practice.


----------



## DBrewer (Jul 17, 2010)

I shoot in my basement most days. Distance is about 10-12 feet. I shoot at a Morrell Outdoor Range target. Any given week at least 2/3 of all the arrows I shoot are at this distance, blank bail. Shooting arrows is shooting arrows.


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

I shoot the majority of my arrows into a bale at 18m from the side of the street into my garage. I'm shooting into two stacked hay bales, with large pieces of plywood behind the bales to stop any stray arrows that could happen. I also do a lot of blank bale as well, especially when the weather is cold or wet.

Just make sure you have something to stop errant arrows, a good target to shoot into, and a way to make sure that people don't accidentally walk onto you range. If you're shooting a recurve, you also may need to watch your ceiling. If the garage is open and I'm blank baling, I can't stand right under the door that's now above me, since my limb tip will hit it.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Everyday! Shooting diagonally I can get about 12 yards from my 3 car garage. I shoot a custom target face that is scaled smaller so that the sight picture and scores are similar to an 18 meter range. Even if you only have 5 yards it is still a great policy to shoot in the garage. The hardest part of the whole shooting procedure is mastering the release and improving your form. Shooting at a blank bale is just an amazingly good way to focus on form and improving your muscle memory. Also, archery is a game of luck the more you shoot the luckier you get. If you are more likely to shoot everyday because your garage is a lot more handy than the nearest club range then by all means shoot in the garage!

It's all about having fun and improving.


----------



## PRES 10 (Dec 16, 2007)

When its poor weather, I shoot in my basement and can get up to 10 yards. But I must be careful with my top limb, the duct work isn't very quiet when the limb tip smacks it! Usually, I will bring my bag target down and mostly blank bale.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

In 2003/2004, probably 1/2 of the estimated 50,000 shots I made in training were indoors, in my garage, at about 12 yards (or less). I didn't try to score. The indoor "garage" training was just blank bale form work, and to build stamina. I could also do some preliminary setup and tuning at that range. I shot in there most of the winter. I used a bag target at first, backed by a sheet of 1/2" plywood. It worked fine.

I highly recommend this for anyone who is serious about competitive archery.

John


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Yup, shoot everyday I am home. I dont shoot a target as such, alot of form work and bow tuning, paper tuning and bareshaft. Arrow stop is a Morrell bag that has been recovered at least 4 times, great deal. I do play with some small targets to fight boredom like shooting a small plastic washer or something like that. Gar.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just be sure to put a whole bunch of little "dots" on the close range target to help you aim in a different place every time. Unless you just like "Robin Hoods." 

John


----------



## Flyers 1 (Feb 10, 2012)

m013690 said:


> I do. A lot. I just recently moved from Rhode Island, so the winter kept me inside, and I shot inside in the hallways, which gave me 9 meters.
> 
> It's not the same as 18 meters, but practice is practice, and it showed in my scores.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input.
Thanks for serving and protecting our Freedom


----------



## dramnara (Aug 26, 2008)

I shoot a lot in my garage because of work hours - 10 yds. Simply working on shot sequence, timing and endurance.

I have a spyder web block target with a 5-spot on it - all I need for practice.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

m013690 said:


> I do. A lot. I just recently moved from Rhode Island, so the winter kept me inside, and I shot inside in the hallways, which gave me 9 meters.
> 
> It's not the same as 18 meters, but practice is practice, and it showed in my scores.
> 
> ...


m013690 what part of RI do you live in? You don't meet to many from here.


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

+1 target that stops arrows and last a bit.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*yep*

I shoot year around in the shed
I can get out to 30 yards


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Infamousfrog said:


> m013690 what part of RI do you live in? You don't meet to many from here.


Froggy,

Actually, I no longer live there. I was in Newport for a spell at the Naval War College to get my Masters', but now I'm back in Virginia. But you're right, though. When I was up there, all the tournaments were in MA or CT, and don't ever recall meeting any other archers coming in from RI like me.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

killerloop said:


> I shoot year around in the shed
> I can get out to 30 yards


I think I could fit 100 of my sheds in what you call a shed. I'm pretty jealous looking at all the space......and the toys! A poured floor to boot. Heck, I've seen ranges that weren't as nice.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

midwayarcherywi said:


> I think I could fit 100 of my sheds in what you call a shed. I'm pretty jealous looking at all the space......and the toys! A poured floor to boot. Heck, I've seen ranges that weren't as nice.


It took me 3 years to complete, from scracth, had to install a culvert just to get my driveway down there, then had to bulldoze about 2 acres of trees, haul in a lot of 3" minus and class v
,, then finally put up bldg, bore in water and electric, and poured floor so the in floor heat is complete, then came electrical and insulation,, hope to never do that again... but worth it now....


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm drooling man! Pretty slick 'shed'.


----------

